
Another Chinese Billionaire has gone missing - nefitty
http://www.businessinsider.com/chinese-billionaire-zhou-chengjian-from-metersbonwe-is-missing-2016-1?r=UK&IR=T
======
celticninja
friedcat from ASICMiner (1st real large scale ASIC bitcoin miner producer)
also went missing a while back and I wonder if that is in anyway linked, given
that he had access to a very large sum of untraceable bitcoin it would seem
possible that he was targeted for his wealth as were these guys.

~~~
nefitty
I just wonder if they're being tortured or threatened while under
detainment... or even "reprogrammed".

